# Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.



## GreenMonsta (11. April 2018)

Hallo Friedfisch Spezis,
ich möchte mir gerne 2 Ruten zum Method Feedern zulegen. 
Aber,ich möchte diese nicht aktiv fischen sondern mit einer Selbsthakmontage auslegen. 
Ich liebäugle mit 2 Twintip Ruten,also mit Feeder Spitze und einer "normalen". Habe eine schöne Rute von Grey's und Korum gesehen wo mehrere Spitzen dabei sind und ich bei bedarf auch aktiv Feedern kann.
Zielfische sind Weißfische und Satzkarpfen.

Ich habe noch ein paar Sachen über die ich mir meinen Kopf zerbreche:


- Ich möchte so leicht wie möglich fischen,aber trotzdem den Selbsthak Effekt haben. Wieviel Gramm Körbe muss ich mindestens nehmen um diesen zu erreichen?
- Ich möchte Drillspass und keinen 3,5lbs Knüppel. 
-Wieviel Lbs muss ich nehmen?



Habt ihr vielleicht einen Vorschlag welche Rute passen könnte?

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Lg,Benny


----------



## axelfred (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

mahlzeit, 
meiner meinung nach kann man da jede xbeliebige feederute nehemen 
sogar eine winkelpicker mit min 40-50g reicht aus( verwende ich meistens)
wenn nicht allzugroße karpfen zu erwarten sind.

sag vlt mal was zu gewässern und angestrebten korbgewichten dann kannst dus dir eig aussuchen, 
ne feine spizte is von vorteil das hab ich mir von User Trollwut abgeschaut da erkennst du auch weisfischaktivität am futterpalatz, 
theoretisch gehts auch mit ner normalen grundrute wenn ein fisch beist zieht er sowieso voll ab.
mfg


----------



## Thorsten1953 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Schau dir mal die browning hyper crap Method an.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GreenMonsta (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Danke für die Antworten,
ich habe eher an eine normale Spitze gedacht keine Feeder. 
Deshalb twintip. 
Vg


----------



## Kochtopf (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Dein Budget?


----------



## Andal (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dein Budget?



Das macht den Kohl fett. Ab etwas über 50,- € geht es los.


----------



## GreenMonsta (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

130 pro Rute hatte ich angepeilt.
Wie gesagt,normale Spitze sollte es sein. Im allerbesten Fall Twintip. 
Habe sich schon an eine sehr leichte Karpfenrute gedacht. Aber von einer Twintip hab ich natürlich mehr. 
Lg


----------



## Gast (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Ich habe diese Methode zum Karpfen und Schleien angeln verwendet.
Herhalten mussten "normale" Karpfenruten in 2,5 lbs, daran machten Schleinen sogar noch Spaß.
Wobei ich dazu schreiben sollte das die Durchschnittgröße der Schleinen bei ü50 cm lag.
Wobei 2,0 lbs je nach Gewässer sicher auch ausreichend ist.
Ein Gewicht von 60 g reicht im Stillwasser aus.
Ich habe es auch mit 40 und 50 g versucht, aber da hatte ich oft "Anfasser" die sich dann nicht gehakt hatten.
Du solltest aber immer dabei bedenken das du u.U. eine etwas kräftigere Rute benötigst wenn du viele Seerosen oder Schilf im Gewässer hast.
Da zieht es auch schon mal den ein oder anderen Satzkarpfen rein und er setzt sich fest.
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Guck doch mal bei Korum oder Drennan.
Die KORUM Barbel 12` 1,75lb Twin Tip könnte vielleicht interessant sein


----------



## GreenMonsta (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Guck doch mal bei Korum oder Drennan.
> Die KORUM Barbel 12` 1,75lb Twin Tip könnte vielleicht interessant sein



Die gefällt mir sehr gut,nur hoffe ich bei den 1,75lbs Körbe werfen zu können bei denen sich der Fisch selber hakt. 

Lg


----------



## Kochtopf (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Das sollte kein Problem sein, was für Gewässer beangelst du?


----------



## Xianeli (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Entscheidend ist da unter anderem auch der Haken. Ein dünndrähtiger Haken benötigt weniger Blei um selbst zu Haken als ein dickerer.

Die 1,75 dürften da kein Problem sein. Benutze momentan 2lb Karpfenruten und denke das weniger genauso gut funktionieren würde


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Die meisten Ruten befähigen dich zum Method Feedern, wichtig ist eigentlich nur eine weiche/mittelweiche Aktion. Da beim Method Feedern das Prinzip einer Selbsthakmethode im Vordergrund steht, bedarf es keinem straffen Blank, wegen eines Anhiebes etwa auf Distanz.

Als Einsteiger in diese Angelei empfehle ich dir keine all zu teuere Rute, du musst erstmal schauen, ob es überhaupt etwas für dich ist. Method Feedern sieht am Anfang immer toll aus, macht aber nicht jedem Spaß, gerade bei durchwachsenem Fischbestand.

Eine passende Auswahl und auch für andere Verwendungszwecke wäre:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/lng/e...rowning-black-magic-c-picker-ii-bomb-80g.html


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Hallo,
wie wäre es mit DIESER hier? Oder der bereits vorgeschlagenen Korum Barbel Twin Tip?
Schau doch mal über den Kanal rüber. Bei den Briten gibt es diesbezüglich mehr Auswahl zu guten Preisen. Hier zum Beispiel. Oder evtl. hier.


----------



## GreenMonsta (12. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das sollte kein Problem sein, was für Gewässer beangelst du?



Nur Seen,mit der Method Montage.


----------



## GreenMonsta (12. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie wäre es mit DIESER hier? Oder der bereits vorgeschlagenen Korum Barbel Twin Tip?
> Schau doch mal über den Kanal rüber. Bei den Briten gibt es diesbezüglich mehr Auswahl zu guten Preisen. Hier zum Beispiel. Oder evtl. hier.



Kosten für die Einfuhr sind doch sicher nicht unerheblich...?

Lg


----------



## Kochtopf (12. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Noch sind sie in der EU


----------



## GreenMonsta (12. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Die Korum Twintip Plus gefällt mir sehr gut,leider überall ausverkauft oder 40-50€ teurer. 
Hat jemand eventuell eine Bezugsquelle?
Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!

Lg Benny


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Kosten für die Einfuhr sind doch sicher nicht unerheblich...?Lg



Ne, (noch) nicht.

bei https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/ kannst du z.B. dir auch direkt die Euro-Preise anzeigen lassen. Die Korum Twin Tip liegt aktuell bei 66,49 €. Dazu kommen noch 10,50 € Versand. Die "Plus" liegt bei 78€, ist bei denen derzeit aber leider ausverkauft.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Entweder anglingdirect oder mal bei friedfischen.de Fragen ob sie sie zu welchem Kurs besorgen könnenä


----------



## geomas (12. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Die gefällt mir sehr gut,nur hoffe ich bei den 1,75lbs Körbe werfen zu können bei denen sich der Fisch selber hakt.
> 
> Lg



Hi, die Ruten, mit denen ich bisher die Methode gefischt habe, haben ne angegebene Testkurve zwischen 1,0 und 1,5 lbs.
Mit den kleinen Drennan-MF-Körben von 15 und 25g hatte ich saubere Selbsthakeffekte. Benutzt hab ich relativ kleine (12-16) Haken.
35g-MF hab ich auch benutzt, aber beim Selbsthaken keinen großen Unterschied zu den leichteren Modellen feststellen können.

Von Prologic gibts zwei Reihen von günstigeren Twintip-Ruten.
Eine Greys Twintip mit angegebenen 1,25lbs nutze ich bisher nicht für das Method-Feedern, da diese sehr straff ist und mir die weicheren Ruten besser gefallen.


----------



## GreenMonsta (12. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Danke


----------



## LuckyDuke (13. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Beim Method-Feedern nutze ich selber am liebsten 30g Körbe. Meiner Meinung nach sind die von Preston am besten. Gepaart mit nem 8er-12er Haken. 
Meine Lieblingsrute zum Method-Feedern ist immer noch die Zammataro Masterpiece II mit 65gr Wurfgewicht. Habe schon andere (und auch weit teurere Ruten) mit Method-Feeder ausprobiert, aber die sagt mir am meisten zu. 
Allerdings würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch eine Feeder-Rute nehmen, also mit Feederspitze. Gerade wenn auch mal mittelgroße Brassen oder kleine Schleien beißen, ziehen sie Dir den Method-Korb nicht so abrupt ab wie ein Karpfen das tun würde. Um den Biss dann ordentlich zu erkennen, brauchts schon eine Feederspitze.


----------



## GreenMonsta (14. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Ich habe mir nun 2x die Korum Twintip in 12' und 1,5lbs bestellt die heute eingetroffen sind. 
Habe sie vorhin nur kurz ausgepackt und geschaut ob alles ok ist. 
Verarbeitung ist gut,konnte keine Fehler feststellen. Aktion ist schön durchgehend aber nicht zu wabbelig. Jetzt werde ich mir noch 2 Rollen besorgen,dann kann es losgehen. 

Danke für die ganzen freundlichen postings hier !

Lg,Benny


----------



## geomas (14. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

^ Glückwunsch! Dann viel Erfolg mit den Korums und bitte berichte mal, wie sich die Ruten am Wasser so machen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (17. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*

Viel Spaß mit den Ruten. Hast du sie jetzt in England bestellt?


----------



## GreenMonsta (19. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Method Feedern? Bitte um Hilfe.*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den Ruten. Hast du sie jetzt in England bestellt?



Nein,hier bei uns. 
Habe ein paar Euro mehr gezahlt und hatte sie 2 Tage später zu Hause. 

Lg


----------

